# kreg tools



## Bob Mcpeak (Sep 9, 2017)

So I know kreg got it's big start with pocket hole joinery. This allowed me and others to get a start in this show without having to learn more complicated joinery. Since then I have learned other joint options and use them. Since that time Kreg has expanded its product line, which, IMHO, have great value and quality. But I am writing this to discuss Kregs customer service. Well I though I was missing a part for my Kreg miter gauge and so I sent them an email. A box showed up at my house from Kreg with and an email explaining that these parts I thought I was missing were from an earlier version of the miter gauge. To my surprise Kreg sent me a new miter gauge to ensure that I had the correct miter gauge, Wow, thats service and an example of American made verses foreign made. Todd Burton of Kreg thank you for reminding me what service to the customer is


----------

